# Alerte de connexion UIwebview sur Apple IPhone par Facebook



## HOOKER (20 Janvier 2016)

Bonsoir
Depuis ma MAJ IOS . 921 sur IPhone 5s je reçois plusieurs fois par jour une "Alerte de connexion Uiwebview sur Apple IPhone"via une notification Facebook .Qui me demande si c'est bien Moi qui a effectué cette connection,dans la négative je dois changer de mot de passe.
Que signifie >> cette alerte de connexion Uiwebview ?
J'ai fouiné partout dans l'IPhone,vérifier les appels sortants de l'Iphone à l'heure de la dite connection mentionné par FB,rien trouvé..
J'interprète cette notification comme une tentative de connexion a mon compte FB via un Apple IPhone (je ne sais pas s'il s'agit du mien) sous l'identification Uiwebview .
Si vous pouviez m'éclairer 
Bien cordialement 
Hooker
Pas:J'espère avoir choisi le bon forum
Le


----------



## Nyx0uf (21 Janvier 2016)

HOOKER a dit:


> Bonsoir
> Pas:J'espère avoir choisi le bon forum
> Le



http://forums.macg.co/threads/que-publier-dans-la-section-igeneration-pour-ios.1276988/ 

Si tu avais lu ça tu te rendrais compte que non tu n'as pas posté au bon endroit…


----------



## Larme (21 Janvier 2016)

Il me semble que si tu vas sur l'interface web de FaceBook et que tu cliques sur la notifications, tu auras plus d'informations concernant cette connexion.


----------



## HOOKER (27 Janvier 2016)

Ok.merci de m'éclairer .Ou dois-je le poster?
C'est bien la notification de Facebook qui m'a fourni l'information de connexion.Je cherche à comprendre ?
Bien cordialement 
Hooker


----------



## Toumou_Glx (16 Octobre 2016)

Je me permet de vous demander si ce sujet est toujours d'actualité ? Car je pense avoir trouver la source de cette notification


----------



## HOOKER (17 Octobre 2016)

Toumou_Glx a dit:


> Je me permet de vous demander si ce sujet est toujours d'actualité ? Car je pense avoir trouver la source de cette notification


Disons que depuis le temps j'ai verrouillé au maximum Facebook et bloquer tout moyen de payement possible et je change régulièrement mon mot de passe.
Bien sur par curiosité je suis curieux de connaitre la source de cette connexion ne reste que pour mieux y parer si elle devait se reproduire.
Cordialement
Hooker


----------



## HOOKER (18 Novembre 2016)

Toumou-Gix
Il me semble que vous n'ayez pas répondu.Bien sur que je suis intéressé par connaitre la source de cette connexion.
A vous lire
Cordialement
Hooker


----------

